# List Of Ph Neutral Products



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Just wanting to start a list of Ph neutral products, everything from foam(tfr), shampoo, wheel cleaners, window cleaners, trim products etc etc

Needs to be as near Ph7 as possible :thumb:

(I am hoping the makers will chip in with their products on this)

(Could you post the ph value if you can please)


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Britemax Clean Max Shampoo :thumb:


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

Autobrite SSF-Ph7

Dodo Juice Red Mist -Ph6/7


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Britemax Clean Max Shampoo :thumb:


Do you know what ph it is? (some say neutral but arnt) and does that ph value change when put thru a hot pressure washer at 60degrees?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It says 'PH Neutral', thats all I know, I do not own a Hot Water PW nor the appropriate equipment to find out PH at specific conditions.

It's a shampoo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

lol

Yes its a shampoo, but even they at the wrong concentrations can damage trim etc

Some people do use hot PWs (for instance PB) and the ph value can change when used over a certain temp.

Most products are designed to be used with/in cold water, but when used over 60degress they then become caustic.

Just trying to get a list together of ph neutral products :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

In many shampoos instruction it says to use in a bucket of warm water.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Glaze Aqua Bathe is ph neutral


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Mark, any other products that you do that are ph neutral?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

valet pro ph nutural snow foam,

just a guess from the name :thumb:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Be surprise to find that not all shampoos etc are ph7 some are up at 9 and some wheel cleaners are down at below ph2,portable ph meter comes in very handy :thumb:


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

i just use universal indicator strips to test. very quick and easy. i got 60 strips for about £1.50 off fleabay.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

The pH of evey single shampoo, foaming agent, wheel cleaner and general purpose cleaner we sell is quoted in our store (see specification tab on product pages). We make a point of testing the values ourselves as some manufacturers tell porkies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

WX51 TXR said:


> The pH of evey single shampoo, foaming agent, wheel cleaner and general purpose cleaner we sell is quoted in our store (see specification tab on product pages). We make a point of testing the values ourselves as some manufacturers tell porkies.


Do you test them neat and diluted?

ALOT of companies dont even know the ph of the products they are sellings.


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

Autosmart COSHH data sheets are freely available to view on their website. Just had a quick look and all their shampoos appear to be neutral (although Duet is pH 7.5)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Appear to be yes.

However, was reading a 5L bottle that said ph neutral and on the coshh its reading at 13ph?


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not being funny - but why are you bothered about the ph value of products? Does it really make any difference?


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I'm not being funny - but why are you bothered about the ph value of products? Does it really make any difference?


Example for just say you purchased a shampoo and you washed you car with it and after you decided to test the ph on it(neat) and it came to a ph2 then tested a wash bucket with shampoo and water and read ph 3.7 you have just stripped all your protection off your car as that is acidic level and if you had any unprotected stone chips on eg bonnet of your car then there is a risk of it eaten away at the primer then onto bare metal.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

PH is just half the story. It all depends on the chemical make-up of the product.

Even if a shampoo, for example, has a PH of 7 it doesn't mean it's wax safe. It depends on the amount of detergents in it.

Sonax Auto shampoo (not Gloss/Glanz) has a PH of 7 (undiluted) but it strips wax in just a wash.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats what i was thinking, there are lots of ph neutral products that can cause damage, and lots of non ph neutral products that won't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Ph neutral normally means safe on alloy, chrome, rubber trim.

Its also worth noting if that value changes with heat.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Purple Haze is getting a lot of plugs in this thread


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

matt1263 said:


> Do you test them neat and diluted?
> 
> ALOT of companies dont even know the ph of the products they are sellings.


Yes, and then we quote the most extreme value (to avoid complicating the issue in the specification tab). As mentioned above, pH isn't the only thing to consider. An example: Gloss It Signature Wheel Gel has a pH of 2 undiluted, but even like this it will not attack polished metal surfaces. Trying the same with Megs Wheel Brightener (pH 5) almost always results in staining straight away. As a trader, we take these things seriously and try to make sure our product info pages carry appropriate guidelines and usage instructions. All traders should do this!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, but some of the big companies dont see chemcial staining etc an issue


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Appear to be yes.
> 
> However, was reading a 5L bottle that said ph neutral and on the coshh its reading at 13ph?


Which product is this?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

out of intrest what does ph mean and is it all that important.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

chrisc said:


> out of intrest what does ph mean and is it all that important.


pH is a measure of the acidity or alkalinity of a solution. Yes it is important.

Its all about doing less damage to the car and less damage to our surroundings.

(hugging trees, kissing fish etc etc)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> pH is a measure of the acidity or alkalinity of a solution. Yes it is important.
> 
> Its all about doing less damage to the car and less damage to our surroundings.
> 
> (hugging trees, kissing fish etc etc)


Any ideas which product claimed to be ph neutral on the label but was ph 13 on the coshh sheet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Its in work, will take pic and then confirm it on the autosmart site.

It might just be me reading the coshh sheet wrong and its listing its chemical name/number rather than its ph value :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Its in work, will take pic and then confirm it on the autosmart site.
> 
> It might just be me reading the coshh sheet wrong and its listing its chemical name/number rather than its ph value :thumb:


Did you manage to check this? What was the product in question?


----------

